# why is itunes canada so slow in getting tv seasons?



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

Looking for homeland season 2 it's still not there, is there a release date for this? does anyone know?


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

My guess is that Homeland works like Game of Thrones. iTunes will only get the season at the same time it is released on blu ray. 

Game of Thrones Season 2 of blu ray comes out this month or next, and that is when it will be released in iTunes. 

Not sure when the second season of Homeland is seeing a blu ray release, but I imagine that whenever that is, is when you can expect to see it in iTunes.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

You want to know when a season of a show is released? Find out when the next season is going to start and then deduct a month. 24 started this trend it was the a way for those who missed last season to catch up and also those who wanted a refresher.

The UK is getting it on Sept 9. if that is any indication.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*The CRTC*



clivebuckwheat said:


> Looking for homeland season 2 it's still not there, is there a release date for this? does anyone know?


Blame our "Antiquated" CRTC Rules and Government Legislation.
This subject bugs me so much.
To think our Governement has so much say into what I can watch, and when I get acess to it drives me nuts.

Enough ranting
DavidH


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

DavidH said:


> Blame our "Antiquated" CRTC Rules and Government Legislation.
> This subject bugs me so much.
> To think our Governement has so much say into what I can watch, and when I get acess to it drives me nuts.
> 
> ...


I agree with your rant. In this case though I think blame falls to the studio that owns this show. I don't believe the US iTunes Store has homeland season 2 yet either.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I also doubt the CRTC has anything at all to do with releases being delayed. More likely it's about network policies and/or Canadian broadcast rights. 

Don't know if Showtime (parent network for Homeland) does this with every show, but HBO always delays its iTunes releases until the DVD/BluRay comes out, and those always lag months and months behind broadcast. The obvious purpose is to drive subscriptions to HBO. Nothing at all to do with the CRTC.

Then there's a case like Louie. iTunes Canada has season 1 only, iTunes USA has all three seasons. I assume this is all about Canadian broadcast partners having a window of exclusive rights to the show. I'm not sure who else has the show, but I know FX Canada (despite the name, 2/3 owned by Rogers and 1/3 by the "real" FX) has recently been running Louie Season 2 reruns in heavy rotation. Won't be surprised if iTunes gets season 2 whenever FX Canada moves on to Season 3.

On the other hand, most of the major-network shows, and even some from premium cable networks, come out the morning after first broadcast. Mad Men (AMC) is like that, for example. (Though I wish my provider would just add AMC already... I already pay an obscene amount for cable, so it smarts to pay extra for a favourite show.)


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

DavidH said:


> Blame our "Antiquated" CRTC Rules and Government Legislation.
> This subject bugs me so much.
> To think our Governement has so much say into what I can watch, and when I get acess to it drives me nuts.
> 
> ...


The CRTC has nothing to do with this. Its the agreement that the Canadian rights holders (Global, etc) have with the respective production companies.

You should find something that actually is something that the government is responsible for to bug you.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Somewhat Correct*



Garry said:


> The CRTC has nothing to do with this. Its the agreement that the Canadian rights holders (Global, etc) have with the respective production companies.
> 
> You should find something that actually is something that the government is responsible for to bug you.


Gary, you are correct to a certain point. lol
but
CRTC does impact the content that I watch as they regulate Canadian Content and Canadian Censorship which does impact some of the media that gets distributed here in Canada. The one that bothers me the most is the Canadian Content Rule which takes away our decision making when the CRTC feels that we do not have enough Canadian Content to watch. Unfortunately this is forced upon us even if the content is not competative in its appeal or quality.

DavidH


----------

